# Details for dinner meet up and contact info for 2012 CES



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys,

This post will serve as the contact list for meeting up at 2012 CES; as well as the official list for dinner on wednesday night.

Please provide:

Your Full Name
Company you work for (if any)
Cell number
what days you will be there
if you are coming to dinner (yes/no/maybe)


Details for dinner:

*Wednesday, January 11th, 2012

The Prime Rib Loft at the Orleans Hotel and Casino
4500 West Tropicana Avenue
Las Vegas, NV 89103
(702) 365-7111 
The Prime Rib Loft Restaurant at The Orleans Hotel & Casino | OrleansCasino.com

There is an elevator/stairs that takes you from the lobby floor up to the restaurant, which is on the second floor. we will plan to meet at 730pm in the area infront of the stairs/elevator. There is a lil bar right close by so its easy to spot. I will make the reservation for 8pm so we have a good half an hour to wait around for people to show up.

For those who are going to CES/Vegas for the first time, you can take a taxi there from the the convention center, or this year, there will be a free shuttle running between the Orleans and the LVCC...though i am not sure how late it goes. parking there is free if you drove. If you are running late or cannot make it, let me know asap *
-------------------------

Bing Xu
Simplicity In Sound
408 533 2399
Tuesday Jan 10th to Friday Jan 13th
YES


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

John "JT" Tanaka
JT Audio & Accessories
714-817-8282
mon or tue to friday Jan 13th
YES


----------



## jboz (Feb 16, 2008)

Jim Bozionelos
No company -- just a techie and Simplicity customer
415-407-0207
Tuesday through Thursday
90% certain coming to the dinner


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Keith Chu
No company, just car audio enthusiast
(626) 629-8364
Tuesday through Thursday
yes, will be coming to dinner (may be bringing 2-3 other friends with me as well)

Look forward to meeting you up with you guys and catching up with what's been going on with the car audio community. It's been a while.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Don "Buzz" Gibson
Ignition Mobile Hi-Fi (Phass Distributor for North America)
(310) 499-8766
Arriving Tuesday afternoon, leaving Thursday afternoon.
Will be at the dinner.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sounds good guys, i recommend going to the orleans early and check out the various companies there so you dont hit the big rush to leave the LVCC around 6pm. audison/hertz is set up over there 

any more updates, just keep on posting here.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Cuong Bui
No company affiliation
713-401-8146
Arriving Tuesday morning leaving Friday night
Trying to convince the wifey!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey guys...im gonna make a reservation for 10 people at 730pm. Please be at the location by then. If u need help finding the place...txt me 408 533 2399.

See yall tomorrow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------

